# Katie's decided to gain weight



## gainerkatie (Nov 18, 2008)

I've watched my weight all my life, and then this summer I gained 10lbs while on vacation and couldn't get rid of it. Everyone, including my boyfriend, was complimenting me on how good I looked. (I don't think anyone realized I'd gained a few pounds!)

So, anyway, that's then I began to wonder, what would I look like if I were even heavier? I started finding out about the gainer community, and I discovered this group. It's really an inspiration. I've always had this weird fascination about wanting to be chubby even though I've been skinny all my life. I can't explain it. Now I know I'm not the only one, and it's not as weird as I once thought.

So now I've decided I want to gain 30 Lbs more. I'm 5'8" and 142lbs, and my goal is to be 175lbs.

I just started a blog.

Katie

http://gainingkatie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome Katie!

You have a nice blog and I hope you meet your weight goals.


Dennis


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Katie, enjoyed reading your blog.....it sounds like you will / have gained pretty fast...keep posting, it's interesting to read to me.....*


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Katie. Interesting blog ya got there, you say a lot of the right things. Looking forward to hearing/seeing more of you. No offense, but I really hope you're real  .


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome Katie: good luck on your journey of growth - make sure to check out the Foodie Board for wonderful recipie ideas :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## curt (Nov 19, 2008)

On one hand, it reads legit and there are no obvious flags. On the other hand, the one link from her blog to "An Exploration of My Desire to Gain Weight" by the alias "YumYumGirl" reads suspiciously similar to Katie's narrative EXCEPT for the timeline. A literary work in progress?


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

gainerkatie said:


> I've watched my weight all my life, and then this summer I gained 10lbs while on vacation and couldn't get rid of it. Everyone, including my boyfriend, was complimenting me on how good I looked. (I don't think anyone realized I'd gained a few pounds!)
> 
> So, anyway, that's then I began to wonder, what would I look like if I were even heavier? I started finding out about the gainer community, and I discovered this group. It's really an inspiration. I've always had this weird fascination about wanting to be chubby even though I've been skinny all my life. I can't explain it. Now I know I'm not the only one, and it's not as weird as I once thought.
> 
> ...


You have a great blog. Good luck. 
I felt so much better when I gained weight. I was forced thim for too many years.


----------



## curt (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, OK, another *minor* difference is that while Katie is in a hetero relationship, YumYumGirl has a girlfriend.


----------



## MadeFA (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet action, sounds like a very rewarding journey you are on, finding out who you are, its a fun one


----------



## gainerkatie (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your kind comments. 

With your encouragement, I'm going to have a lot of fun (eating all my fav foods) becoming chubby, and I'll be updating my blog regularly with photos and vids.

To Curt, who seems to doubt the veracity of my blog, I agree that yumyumgirl and I have a lot in common, but if I were copying her story, d'you honestly think I would put a link to it on my site!! The fact is, she and I have linked each other because we do have a lot of common experiences. She linked me first, and then I linked her.

Anyway, I guess there'll always be doubters, but the proof will be in the pudding! I'll be posting my progress on my blog, and unless you think I'm faking my pics, you can judge for yourself whether my expanding belly is real.

Katie
http://gainingkatie.blogspot.com


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 20, 2008)

gainerkatie said:


> I've watched my weight all my life, and then this summer I gained 10lbs while on vacation and couldn't get rid of it. Everyone, including my boyfriend, was complimenting me on how good I looked. (I don't think anyone realized I'd gained a few pounds!)
> 
> So, anyway, that's then I began to wonder, what would I look like if I were even heavier? I started finding out about the gainer community, and I discovered this group. It's really an inspiration. I've always had this weird fascination about wanting to be chubby even though I've been skinny all my life. I can't explain it. Now I know I'm not the only one, and it's not as weird as I once thought.
> 
> ...



These blogs are awesome.

As usual another new gainer has to have a boyfriend, god forbid there are single gainers, but hey....the blogs are good reading so I won't complain


----------



## Cors (Nov 20, 2008)

All the best, I hope it works out for you. 

Years ago I got sick of all the skinny jokes and tried "letting go" for three weeks but it got too expensive and uncomfortable. Didn't gain much either (7lbs or so), I felt sick and bloated most of the time and I got negative comments instead. I still indulge most cravings but I prefer teasing myself just a little - more satisfying that way.


----------



## gainerkatie (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Cors,

I've been doing this for a week now, and I also feel bloated most of the time. Have a lot of gas too. I'm hoping it goes away, because I don't wanna feel this way forever. It's waaay too uncomfortable. I am eating a lot though, so maybe I should cut back a little.

Katie


----------



## Tad (Nov 20, 2008)

Katie;

I think some degree of feeling bloated is normal, because you probably just have more food in your digestive system, more than it is used to. But if you are also getting more gas, maybe you need to adjust _what_ you are eating? 

But whatever you do, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Apr 1, 2009)

That's wonderful! I think you'll enjoy your moments of indulgence. I don't think there's anything more erotic than letting yourself go!


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 1, 2009)

That is totally the boss sauce, good on ya, and good luck


----------



## Kbbig (Apr 1, 2009)

It appears the blog is gone. Faker?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, this thread is about 5 months old..


----------



## Kbbig (Apr 1, 2009)

I see. A little confused as to how and why it was bumped then.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 1, 2009)

People do that all the time for some reason. Most likely they don't realize.


----------



## Kbbig (Apr 1, 2009)

The two posters ahead of me today sure seemed to think this thread was relevant.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mhm. People don't always notice.


----------



## Observer (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, Katie has visited the forums in more recent times - perhaps she'll see these remarks and explain. 

I suspect she decided that letting things happen slow and natural if her body wants rather than forcing the pace was better.


----------



## alkonttt (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## curt (Sep 13, 2011)

gainerkatie said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate your kind comments.
> 
> With your encouragement, I'm going to have a lot of fun (eating all my fav foods) becoming chubby, and I'll be updating my blog regularly with photos and vids.
> 
> ...



Three years later. A total of 3 posts and a dead blog link. Yep. "She" was definitely "for Real."


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2011)

curt said:


> Three years later. A total of 3 posts and a dead blog link. Yep. "She" was definitely "for Real."



It happens all the time for a variety of reasons.

This is what usually goes on in my opinion (not a fact):

A wide eyed girl wants attention so she posts these kinds of blogs to get that attention. Then she falls for the first guy that shows her real attention (helps if he's rich and lives close) and since most males are possessive, he convinces her to stop the blogs and pictures so he can have her all to himself. They either live happily ever after or the relationship goes wrong which convinces the girl that FA's are evil and she never comes back.

Or her teenaged mind convinced her this was a good idea but when she matured she was like "omg wtf was I thinking?"

Or she unfortunately passed away, can't leave that possibility out.

There's many reasons why blogs pop up and burn out just as fast, those are just the common ones.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Nov 2, 2011)

Just remember Katie, It's one thing to decide to increase your weight from 142 to 175. The question is, will you be able to stop at 175. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for your gaining, I think my nick proves that for sure!! But once you get into the habit of eating what you want and as much of it as you like, it's a tough habit to break. My point: Don't be too surprised if you end up at 200 pounds or more and I hope you enjoy the extra 25, 30, or more!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 3, 2011)

lovesgaininggirls said:


> Just remember Katie, It's one thing to decide to increase your weight from 142 to 175. The question is, will you be able to stop at 175. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for your gaining, I think my nick proves that for sure!! But once you get into the habit of eating what you want and as much of it as you like, it's a tough habit to break. My point: Don't be too surprised if you end up at 200 pounds or more and I hope you enjoy the extra 25, 30, or more!



I take it you haven't looked at the dates of the previous posts?


----------

